# New Skeleton with EMT conduit



## RundownRockstar (May 25, 2010)

Ok so I started out with about 8-10 pieces of EMT. I placed them up to my legs for reference. then measured my waist and so on.


----------



## RundownRockstar (May 25, 2010)

Well the body is mostly done. Just have to add some feet, hands, add some detail to the spine, then move onto some mache work.

At about 2 1/2 hours worth of work so far, and nice and sturdy.

I post more pictures as the progress continues


----------



## RundownRockstar (May 25, 2010)

*Safety first*

I forgot to mention an important safety item. The EMT has a galvanized coating on it. You must grind or remove the coating where you plan to weld. The fumes from burning zinc are very TOXIC!!! It's best to work with a respirator if possible but I just have some good ventilation at my back so it constantly is pushing the fumes away from me. Not to much though because a strong breeze pushes the welding gas away from the weld.


----------



## Jaege (Sep 21, 2009)

That is going to be a skeleton worthy of the Terminator.


----------



## RundownRockstar (May 25, 2010)

Hopefully it last that long to.


----------



## Si-cotik (Aug 12, 2009)

really cool so far can't wait to see when it's done


----------



## obcessedwithit (Jul 13, 2009)

I want to learn to weld...........that is great and will alst forever.....


----------



## Gym Whourlfeld (Jan 22, 2003)

*In an Old Car Magazine...*

I had when I was a teenager (1960's) A guy welded 1/2 steel conduit into a 2 seater sports car along about the same dimensions as a Lemans-winning Ford GT 40.
He then covered it with sheet metal, I could see no thick or large pieces of steel anywhere in the pictures. It had a V-8 engine behind the driver compartment.
Riding in such a car would scare me to death! But isn't conduit wonderfull for more solid props!


----------



## RundownRockstar (May 25, 2010)

Gym Whourlfeld said:


> But isn't conduit wonderfull for more solid props!


Yes it is. I have a bunch of it just lying around I don't know why I didn't think of using it earlier. 
I'm thinking that I need to look into a little smaller tubing though. I don't like how big the 1/2" stuff is for the rib area. I was also thinking of making a tighter tubing bender, or maybe a bunch of different sizes so the ribs look a bit more realistic. I'll just have to try some trial and error like everything else.


----------



## mickkell (Dec 27, 2008)

I suspect you could flatten out the ribs with a hammer and trim them to the size you want.If you have a welder you probable have the rest of the peripheral tools to go with it like I do.LOL (you can never have too many tools)


----------



## aintnohusker (Apr 24, 2009)

RundownRockstar said:


> Yes it is. I have a bunch of it just lying around I don't know why I didn't think of using it earlier.
> I'm thinking that I need to look into a little smaller tubing though. I don't like how big the 1/2" stuff is for the rib area. I was also thinking of making a tighter tubing bender, or maybe a bunch of different sizes so the ribs look a bit more realistic. I'll just have to try some trial and error like everything else.


 

You can use 3/8 fuel line or brake line that's even smaller i,d. you can get it and a tubing bender for multiple sizes at any good parts store.


----------



## Crunch (Oct 23, 2008)

Cant wait to see your finished product


----------

